# Gaming Stuhl fürs Wohnzimmer für Stick/HOTAS.



## Brunftzeit (21. August 2016)

*Gaming Stuhl fürs Wohnzimmer für Stick/HOTAS.*

Servus.

Ich komm immer mehr davon weg in meinem "Nerdbüro" zu hausen und zock stattdessen gemütlich im Wohnzimmer. PC in der Ecke, lange HDMI Kabel zum TV, Funkmaus und Funktastatur.

Spiele wie Armored Warfare, Stellaris und noch einige mehr sind damit eigentlich kein Thema. Hocke gemütlich auf dem Sessel, der Tisch hat grad die richtige Höhe damit Arm und Maus es dort halbwegs bequem haben. Tastatur auf den Beinen ist auch ok.

Nun bin ich aber halt doch ein kleiner Space-Sim Nerd. Von Wing Commander und X-Wing angefangen bis heute eben Star Citizen wo ich schöne Schiffchen habe.

Blos mit dem zocken im Sessel ist das ein Problem denn davon unabhängig was "kompetiv" am sinnvollsten wäre will ich solche Spiele einfach mit Stick zocken bzw. HOTAS. Oder meinetwegen auch Dual Stick sollte ich damit mal zurecht kommen. Aber niemals nie mit M/T.

Dazu bräuchte ich dann aber mal einen vernünftigen Stuhl der nicht nur in der Ecke im Wohnzimmer annehmbar aussieht wenn er nicht gebraucht wird sondern von der Funktion her auch genug Ablagen direkt in Armnähe zulässt.

Was ich bisher gefunden habe ware der Playseat Air Force. Ansonsten bisher nicht fündig geworden. Leider hat der keine Rollen, das wäre noch praktisch zum schnell verräumen.

Ansonsten scheint es in der Richtung mau auszusehen. Wenn es wenigstens Zubehör zur Montage an diversen Stühlen gäbe aber da wurd ich irgendwie auch nicht fündig. Und basteln ist irgendwie so gar nicht meins, soll schon Hand und Fuß haben.

Irgendwer noch über Alternativen zum Playseat Air Force gestolpert?


----------



## FlexoFlix (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Gaming Stuhl fürs Wohnzimmer für Stick/HOTAS.*

Heyho, dein Post ist zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber trotzdem  Ich befinde mich in einer änlichen Ausgangslage wie du und habe jetzt das hier entdeckt.

Aerosoft Universalhalterung Wheel Stand Pro fur: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Habe mir gerade erst Elite zugelegt und werde erst noch etwas spielen bevor ich mir überlege entsprechendes Zubehör zu kaufen. Habe aktuell einen Thrustmaster Hotas x und der ist dafür wohl eher nicht geeignet.

Gruß Flexo


----------

